# new dvr plus coming to me



## plt3121 (Dec 14, 2007)

I called d today cause my r-15 is dying. They had me reformat the hd didn't help much. So I'm getting another plus dvr. Does anyone know what I might be getting.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It could be another R15 or maybe the R16 or if you're lucky the R22.

Let is know which one, okay?


----------



## plt3121 (Dec 14, 2007)

Will do. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

plt3121 said:


> I called d today cause my r-15 is dying. They had me reformat the hd didn't help much. So I'm getting another plus dvr. Does anyone know what I might be getting.


Go to your on-line DirecTV account and look up your recent orders. You should see the replacement DVR listed there. If you open up the order, it will list the details of what is being shipped to you.



jdspencer said:


> It could be another R15 or maybe the R16 or if you're lucky the R22.
> 
> Let is know which one, okay?


It will not be an R22. The R22 is not in the distribution line anymore from DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Go to your on-line DirecTV account and look up your recent orders. You should see the replacement DVR listed there. If you open up the order, it will list the details of what is being shipped to you.
> 
> It will not be an R22. The R22 is not in the distribution line anymore from DirecTV.
> 
> - Merg


You are correct sir!(my Ed to your Johnny).


----------



## plt3121 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok I ended up getting the r-16 500. So far so good.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

plt3121 said:


> Ok I ended up getting the r-16 500. So far so good.


This receiver has gotten pretty good reviews. Enjoy...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> It could be another R15 or maybe the R16 or if you're lucky the R22.
> 
> Let is know which one, okay?


Lucky? Unless you live in an MPEG4-locals market I would bet your chances of getting an R22 are about the same as winning the lottery...


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> Lucky? Unless you live in an MPEG4-locals market I would bet your chances of getting an R22 are about the same as winning the lottery...


Or if you bought an R22 when D* was still selling them via Best Buy.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a friend who got an R15 to replace a failing Samsung series one. This thing was a POS. He called DirecTV and they agreed to send a replacement. Well, the installer showed up with a new dish and an HR20-700. I don't know what he was charged, however.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

xmguy said:


> Or if you bought an R22 when D* was still selling them via Best Buy.


Just out of curiosity I stopped in at my local Best Buy the other day to see what they had in stock as far as DirecTV equipment.

No R22's. Instead BRAND NEW R16's. And as far as HD, it was HR22's.

Quite a difference from a year ago when I went snooping....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

My owned R15 died and I got an owned HR22 for replacement through the PP (Nice that I have MPEG4 locals)


----------

